# Official OVERCLOCKKER'S



## comp@ddict (Aug 26, 2008)

*UnOfficial OVERCLOCKKER'S*

I have decided to start this thread for:

1. Info on OCing limits from individual owners like their CPU and GPU.
2. Helping out newbies in OCing to prevent them from damaging their PC components by pushing to unsafe limits.

Hope you all will help me out with this.

===========================================================================

*Overclocking* 

Over-Going ahead 
Clocking-with the clock speeds 

*So, basically you need to keep in mind these: *
1. Safe limits 
2. Temperatures 
3. Support from existing components 
4. Good RAM for procc. overclocking with a market cooler 

*OC can be done on: *
1. Procc(wields highest) 
2. GCard(5-35% increase in performance, more in entry level cards) 
3. RAM(not suggested, and value ram, absolutely NO) 

*Now, you start with proccessor: *
1. If you do not have a Nvidia board, well hat's not unlinked ram, so u need good ram for ocing. 
2. Enter bios, guide urself to fsb and Vcore settings. Slowly start increaseing fsb(mind not more than 15Mhz in one go). 
3. Start computer, run CPUz for speed. Run an intesnive task, such a 3D game to check stability. 
4. If it isn't stable, do 
   a. Increase Vcre(not more than 1.456 for C2D) 
   b. If still not working, reduce fsb. 

*GCARD: *
1. Download install RivaTuner(u can use something else too) 
2. Start program, enter settings, slowly start increasing Core Mhz and Memory Mhz(not more than 30Mhz at first go). 
2. Monitor temperatures(not for old cards). 
3. Fanfix, increase fan speed and make it permanent from settings again(browse urself).4 
4. Fanfix only compatible with 8800GT onwards and 48xx currently(correct me if wrong). 
5. Keep running games and check stability and temperatures constabntly.  
5. I suggest a fan speed not more than 75%(unless u want a truck load of sound from ur comp). 

*RAM: *
1. Forget ram OCing ATM.

=========================================================================

Another guide by *AMITASH::

*I am reposting my guide with PICS to make it easier as more ppl are looking interested in this:
It might work...do the following:
1.download setfsb from their site
2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
3.There will be a crystal with 14.3Mhz written on it...next to this crystal there should be an IC with some symbol and a string of charecters written on it..this is your PLL...copy down this number. Eg: my PLL is CV183APAG...
Here are some pics:
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5442/8864fb5.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2272/914817rf8.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/6264/577uz1.jpg


 *img510.imageshack.us/img510/9724/924839ws9.jpg   


4.NOW boot up into windows, open up setfsb and in the select PLL drop down box, select the PLL number that you just saw on your motherboard
5Now things are fairly straight forward..click get fsb to get your current clocks...Move the slider to increase the FSB then click SetFSB and your done..Keep in mind though that this software cannot help you to overvolt the procy...Enjoy


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

^lol tutions. Anyways, thanks for the thread.

My CPU is E4500 which I had OC'd o 2.8 GHz but it was so hot and unstable that my PC restarted now and then. So, I took it to 2.6Ghz. I had a Zalman CNPS9500 and Thermaltake BigWaterSE but sadly both have gone kaput now so now my E4500 runs at 2.4Ghz . I also OC'd my 8800GT 512MB. Right now its running at 700/1620/950 . Its quite stable and runs a little hot but it will be solved soon as I get a new cooler .


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2008)

For OC'ing...be care full for:

1. Thermal Temperatures.
2. System Stability.
3. Application Support.
4. Supply Voltages to components.
5. Power Requirements.
6. Incremental Changes from Stock to OC level.

Go ..slow...keep monitoring, various tools are available. One can get approximate 30-35% performance gain.

Best of luck..!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

well we already have quite a few thread with heavy OCing discuessions.......if people care to go though each post on all these threads.....they can learn a lot.

Choto Cheeta guide on OCing.....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388

My sam9s experience on my OCing wheh I first attempted it....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809

Ranjan attempt on OCing

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49815

I mention these threads because these have some really heavy discuessions about OCing. Apart from this there are lots of other small threads as well covering varios aspects of OCing. Pepole serious about OCing must look for the following threads by Darklord who has done some absolutely amazing OCing....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1455280


I guess these all links would satisfy all the needs for Enthusiastic OCers......


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

^^God work Sam9s


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2008)

we have one such thread lost somewhere.mods should merge both and make a sticky


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^God work Sam9s



Thanks KPower....I thought mentioning these threads would really help serious people looking for OCing.



nish_higher said:


> we have one such thread lost somewhere.mods should merge both and make a sticky



we dont have ONE such threads we have loads......I only mentioned few.....


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah so a sticky would be nice


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 26, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 2. Helping out newbies in OCing to prevent them from damaging their PC components by pushing to unsafe limits.


ok, which one to buy among these or any other model?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96356


----------



## hellgate (Aug 26, 2008)

list of all procies that i've oc'd till now:

1>X2 3800+ -> 2.8GHz on stock cooling on Asus M2N-MX
2>E4300 -> 3.4GHz on air cooling (24x7) on Asus P5B Dlx WiFi AP
3>Q6600 -> 3.7GHz o air (24x7),reached max of 3.96GHz on air (only for benching) on P5B Dlx
4>E2160 -> 3.4GHz on air (24x7) on abit IP35-E
5>E4500 -> 3.6GHz on air (24x7) on abit IP35-E
6>E8400 -> 4.05GHz on air (24x7) on this procy i'm limited by ram (667 transcend running @ 900) will be able to oc more after i upgrade my rig. on abit IP35-E

cooler used is a CoolerMaster Hyper-48.

Gfx cards used and oc'd r 8600GT & 8800GTS.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

^^Do you have a shop or what


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 27, 2008)

E 4500 @ 3.6GHz ... Nice.
Will try.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Do you have a shop or what


 
nope i dont but my vendor helps me out in these sort of things.i brings lots of mobo and procies for testing and benching and he doesnt charge a penny.sometimes i bring the procies from pcs that hav come 4 repairing/replacement under warranty.

2night i'll get a new toy to play with, my MSI HD4850 512MB GDDR3.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2008)

Could i able to overclock my proccy.... Please see my siggy... If yes. then guide me guys.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 27, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Could i able to overclock my proccy.... Please see my siggy... If yes. then guide me guys.....



Yus, every proccy can be OC'd.

You need to do it from your BIOS.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yus, every proccy can be OC'd.
> 
> You need to do it from your BIOS.



In BIOS, which settings do i change. Or there any websites that let me know abt that... If so then gimme the links plz.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 27, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Could i able to overclock my proccy.... Please see my siggy... If yes. then guide me guys.....





P4's are not very good for overclocking, especially because of it's very famous heating issues. So, you might try but on the safe side don't exceed more than 3.4GHz on air cooling(having a well ventilated room and a low humidity region helps a lot).




hellgate said:


> list of all procies that i've oc'd till now:
> 
> 
> E2160 -> 3.4GHz on air (24x7) on abit IP35-E



I never knew that the Pentium Dual Core Could actually reach such highs. 
Could you tell about the 2140, 2180 too?

And what's the difference between the 2180 and 2200, i mean both have the same config with 2.00GHz and 800MHz FSB, but still the 2200 is quite an improvement! How?


----------



## hellgate (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^   E2160 can do 3.6GHz (if u hav a good chip and 3rd party cooling.hav reached 3.6Ghz stable no issues.).

E2180 -> 2Ghz,800MHz FSB,1MB L2

E2200 -> 2.2Ghz,800MHz,1MB L2.

as u can see E2200 has a clk speed of 200MHz more than E2180,so perf is better.both dont run @ 2GHz as u said.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 27, 2008)

hellgate said:


> nope i dont but my vendor helps me out in these sort of things.i brings lots of mobo and procies for testing and benching and he doesnt charge a penny.sometimes i bring the procies from pcs that hav come 4 repairing/replacement under warranty.
> 
> 2night i'll get a new toy to play with, my MSI HD4850 512MB GDDR3.




Awesome, how much did you get yours for?

OCed Q9300 to 3.2 GHz with stock cooling.
CM 690 and CM Elite Series Cabinet.
2x1 GB  DDR2 800MHz
Stable @ 1.45V


----------



## amitash (Aug 27, 2008)

OCd Q6600 to 3.0Ghz with thermalright ultra 120 extreme on a seriously crappy intel DG33TL mobo with no support for overclocking in the bios...did it via software (setFSB)..stable 24x7 stock Vcore transcend 2GB ddr2 800
Temps
idle=34
load=52
ambient=31


> OCed Q9300 to 3.2 GHz with stock cooling.
> CM 690 and CM Elite Series Cabinet.
> 2x1 GB  DDR2 800MHz
> Stable @ 1.45V


1.45V on stock cooling on a Q9300??!!??...Your temps must be through the roof and the max supported voltage for the Q9300 is 1.3625v...Reduce the Vcore if u don want it 2 fry


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Awesome, how much did you get yours for?
> 
> OCed Q9300 to 3.2 GHz with stock cooling.
> CM 690 and CM Elite Series Cabinet.
> ...


 
getting it 4 11.5k.shall get it by next week.cudnt get it 2day cuz trains to Kolkata werent running.

Q9300 @ 3.2GHz with a vcore of 1.45v is a bit on the higher side.with that vcore u sud be able to hit 3.6Ghz or a bit more.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 28, 2008)

Look at my sig ... that's what i run for now .. i really want a new proccy now


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

so r u looking 4 a C2Q or a C2D?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2008)

My OC's so far in chronological order  -
AMD FX-55 @ 3ghz on A8N SLi
E6700 @ 3.8ghz
X2 3800+ @ 2.8 ghz on M2N-MX
Q6600 @ 3.8ghz 24/7 on XFX 680i
Q9450 @ 3.6ghz on XFX 780i
E8200 @ 3.5ghz on Biostar TP35D2A7
E8400 @ 4.2ghz on XFX 680i


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

u ran the Q6600 @ 3.8GHz on stock cooling?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 28, 2008)

no TRU 90 with a Scythe 
its still running 24/7 @ this
posted Sprime and Cpuz in another OC thread here


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

amitash said:


> OCd Q6600 to 3.0Ghz with thermalright ultra 120 extreme on a seriously crappy intel DG33TL mobo with no support for overclocking in the bios...did it via software (setFSB)..stable 24x7 stock Vcore transcend 2GB ddr2 800
> Temps
> idle=34
> load=52
> ...




ERROR: 1.345, sorry.

Overclocking the budget monsters 8800GT and 9600GT!

Test Bed:
nForce 680i
C2D E8400
2x1GB DDR3 1333MHz
BFG 800W
Vista 32-Bit


Results:

9600GT--
Default clocks - 650 Mhz Core / 1625 MHz Shaders / 1800 MHz GDDR3 memory

Max clocks - 775 Mhz Core / 1977 MHz Shaders / 2300 MHz GDDR3 memory

The game used is Mass Effect-


Extreme High Textures
Anisotropic
Everything @ Max settings

Default FPS - 1280x1024 - 45 FPS          1600x1200 - 38 FPS
OC FPS -       1280x1024 - 73 FPS !!!      1600x1200 - 59 FPS !!!







8800GT--

Default - 600 / 1500 / 2000 clocks (core / shaders / memory)
OC -     764 / 1885 / 2319 (core / shaders / memory)

Game used is Mass Effect with similar settings as before:

             1280x1024     1600x1200     1920x1200

Default      71 FPS          57 FPS         47 FPS  

OC            86 FPS          72 FPS         64 FPS


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Test Bed:
> nForce 680i
> C2D E8400
> *2x1GB DDR3 1333MHz*
> ...




from when did the nVidia 680i chipset start supporting DDR3 rams?


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> from when did the nVidia 680i chipset start supporting DDR3 rams?




ERROR: 780i sorry

9500GT

Default - 650/1625/800 MHz (core / shaders / memory)

OC - 750/1800/2130 MHz (core / shaders / memory)


Game Used is Mass Effect with all settings maxed out:


                1280x1024          1600x1200          1920x1200
Default        22 FPS                19 FPS                17 FPS

OC             25 FPS                  21 FPS               19 FPS

As you can see, this is the result of the OC for completely maxed out settings. Expect 40-50 frames with 2x AA and 1280x104 with medium-high variable settings making it superb for it's buy.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^i dont think u ran any of the benches u posted cuz if u really had then u wudnt talk such crap. 

read this:
nVidia nForce 780i DOES NOT SUPPORT DDR3 RAM.

now dont say that u wanted to mean 790i and not 780i.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Aug 28, 2008)

...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^i dont think u ran any of the benches u posted cuz if u really had then u wudnt talk such crap.
> 
> read this:
> nVidia nForce 780i DOES NOT SUPPORT DDR3 RAM.
> ...



....easy....he got tutions as well.......lol..


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 29, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^i dont think u ran any of the benches u posted cuz if u really had then u wudnt talk such crap.
> 
> read this:
> nVidia nForce 780i DOES NOT SUPPORT DDR3 RAM.
> ...





Bloody heck then how come I was using the DDR3 1333MHz RAM?
And it was working too!!!!!!!!!!!!
It supports 1200MHZ RAM speed, for all I know maybe it was running the DDR3 RAM @ 1200MHz, is that possible, cause I ran it and I'm pretty much sure what was inside my computer.


----------



## hellgate (Aug 29, 2008)

stop spaming.

theres no 780i mobo which supports DDR3.


----------



## amitash (Aug 29, 2008)

hellgate is right there is no way torun ddr3 memory on ddr2 motherboard...if ur still hell bent upon this then post a cpu-z pic here which shows both the mainboard and the memory tab in 2 separate windows side by side ON ur desktop


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

hellgate said:


> stop spaming.
> 
> theres no 780i mobo which supports DDR3.



Hey friend... i had a doubt.... My old Mobo supports upto 333MHz DDR RAM... And at that time i am not familiar with clock speeds and by mistake i got a DDR400MHz RAM.... When i insert the stick and start my PC it runs fine...Then after some months i learn a lot abt freq and i shocked to see that my 400MHz RAM ran at 333MHz speed...
If that's working then, why not a DDR3 RAM ran on DDR2 supported Mobo... as the freq is the only difference..(I dont know much abt DDR3.May be the slots are diff...)
Just want to know the details...


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok you won, let me check the mobo and memory myself. I've been relying on my friend(an idiot on comps trust me) for the specs, where did you expect me to get all those proccs, I don't own a chunk of a multi-national, lolz.


I didn't mean to spam, look I'm not that much an expert on computing but do hope to improve my knowledge, so flaws will be present here and there.

6 months bak I had no Idea what a Core 2 Duo is, I've come a long way since then.

And trust me bro, I wasn't trying to spam, again.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 29, 2008)

and another OC done today-

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/2389/00ru3.jpg

didnt go beyond as running this proccy for the first time in my rig..


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> and another OC done today-
> 
> *img254.imageshack.us/img254/2389/00ru3.jpg
> 
> didnt go beyond as running this proccy for the first time in my rig..



How could this be possible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Hey friend... i had a doubt.... My old Mobo supports upto 333MHz DDR RAM... And at that time i am not familiar with clock speeds and by mistake i got a DDR400MHz RAM.... When i insert the stick and start my PC it runs fine...Then after some months i learn a lot abt freq and i shocked to see that my 400MHz RAM ran at 333MHz speed...
> If that's working then, why not a DDR3 RAM ran on DDR2 supported Mobo... as the freq is the only difference..(I dont know much abt DDR3.May be the slots are diff...)
> Just want to know the details...



Frequency Missmatch is a different thing, you can have a frequency missmatch and still the RAMs would work (ofcourse on a lower freq of the two) if the *Type (or the architecture to be precise)* is same. i.e you can have 2 DDR 2 RAMS OR 2 DDR 3 RAMS work at different freq, but not a missmatch between the types *again UNLESS* the mobo has slot support for both. Generally speaking mobos do not support both DDR 2 and 3 except high end expensive boards. 
Correct me if I am wrong people the ASUS P5K series have this combo DIMM slots so P5K  boards can support both DDR2 and 3.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 29, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> How could this be possible!!!!!!!!!!!


 

dude 3ghz is  a very common OC ..this proccy can go upto 3.6 depending upon batch no. 
i will try ocing mine withn a few days..let teh thermal paste set up properly


----------



## hellgate (Aug 30, 2008)

^^^  u oc'ing on stock cooling or 3rd party coolers.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 30, 2008)

Tru Ftw


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay okay, my mistake I din't check what was under the hood(  i mean cabinet).

It's a 1200MHz DDR2 OCZ SLi Edition RAM, @ the guys whom i'm pestered, sorry!

UPDATES:


The Pentium Dual Core E5200 @ 2.5GHz Oced to 4.317 GHz air cooling-

*www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?p=3226339


(I posted a link cause I found this to be on air cooling)


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 30, 2008)

thats some awesome OC 
too bad u dont get this proccy here in india yet


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

I think the E2160s and the E2180s are the best OCers followed by E8400 and E8200 .


----------



## darklord (Aug 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I think the E2160s and the E2180s are the best OCers followed by E8400 and E8200 .



You sure about that ? Cos thats a very bold statement


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 30, 2008)

hmm 
E2160-ok
E2180-ok
E8400-ok !
E7500-ok !
Q6600,Q9550,Q9650 -ok !!!

E8200 was not so good OCer..atleast the one i got..couldnt pass 3.6 

obviously i m not considering gaming performance , just OC


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 30, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I think the E2160s and the E2180s are the best OCers followed by E8400 and E8200 .




The best OCer is E8600, then E8500 and Q6600, E7200, E5200, E2220(2.4 Ghz one, didn't really go retail).

Phenom 9950 B.E. @ 3.6GHz
*www.overclock.net/hardware-news/351622-oktabit-phenom-9950-review-3-5ghz.html


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I think the E2160s and the E2180s are the best OCers followed by E8400 and E8200 .



Can you back that up........coz as Darki said Bold Statement.......if you ask me both 4 and the 6 series C2D pretty much were able to do 80%+ OCing on stock cooling, which I presume is pretty good. 8 series are the current hot ones I guess. Anyhow...... how good one OCs is not just processor dependent......lot many other factors as well, so we just cant flatly say x proc is better OCer than y..............I think Darki Bhai can put some better light on this sub......


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 31, 2008)

Intel Dual Core E21x0 are certainly sweeeet in terms of OC for sure.. Add a ThermalRight Ultra type CPU cooler and you see some heavy over clock...

Where as Real fun comes when you take the worst Over Clockers at higher end !!! Currently I am trying with Q6600 a really power hungry and really bad over clocker, even with ThermalRight Ultra 120 eXtreme and 2 120mm side panel FAN i cant go beyond 3.4 (with Orthos 5 hours load test) with the help of Cooler Master 600 watts PSU

Where as Q9450 does 3.4 any under a 500 watts Zebronics and upto 3.8 with 600 watts... My P5N-E SLi becomes bit unstable with FSB over 1600 MHz hence would try to go beyond with either IP35-Pro or would wait to get my hands in any higher end P45 boards !!!!!


----------



## darklord (Aug 31, 2008)

The thing is that there is a reason why the E2xxx series dual cores are so cheap.They are not the best of the lot and hence there are 50-50 chances of one getting a really good chip which overclocks well.Whereas in case of the expensive ones, there is a better chance of each and every chip being able to clock well.
One needs to understand that usually in a wafer, the cores that are in the central part of the wafer are the best bins and hence they have lower VID, run cooler, clock very well and so on.The ones on the periphery are the worst of the lot.Hence, QX or X series chips have cores from the central part of the wafer and the cheaper ones have from the outer parts.
I guess that should pretty much sum it up


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2008)

darklord said:


> The thing is that there is a reason why the E2xxx series dual cores are so cheap.They are not the best of the lot and hence there are 50-50 chances of one getting a really good chip which overclocks well.Whereas in case of the expensive ones, there is a better chance of each and every chip being able to clock well.
> One needs to understand that usually in a wafer, the cores that are in the central part of the wafer are the best bins and hence they have lower VID, run cooler, clock very well and so on.The ones on the periphery are the worst of the lot.Hence, QX or X series chips have cores from the central part of the wafer and the cheaper ones have from the outer parts.
> I guess that should pretty much sum it up



Yes..does so too...very logical. Physics wise makes sense. The central transistors will run cooler...and be better optimized. Will show less leakage and latencies..during high stress..! Thanks for sharing..!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2008)

Owner's of 4850 and 4870, don't consider OCing as it gives roughly 3.5% overall performance increase
FREE = Increased power consumption + More heating + Reduced GPU life




The GTX 280 and 260 hardly give any increase in performance when OCed(if you are playing with all settings on, no difference almost).





8600GT, 9600GT & 8800GT are gr8 OCers.

The previous OCes done, show the performance improvement.
The 8800GT when OCed to xtreme limits actually beats the 8800GTX and Ultra.
The 9600GT comes withing a hairs breadth in beatingthe 8800GTX & 9800GTX( in some cases, beats it).


----------



## darklord (Sep 3, 2008)

Alright,
Here are a few of mine, ( Cant find others or rather the old ones )

1) *AMD Opteron 170 @ 2.8GHz- AIR*
2)*Intel Celeron 326 @ 3.5GHz-AIR*
3)*Intel C2D E6600 @ 4GHz - WATER*
4)*Intel C2D E8400 @ 5GHz - DICE*
5)*Intel C2D E6600 @ 4.5GHz - DICE*
6)*Intel C2Q Q6600 @ 4.5GHz - DICE*
7)*Intel C2D E8500 @ 5.4GHz - DICE*

Since i am not much of a 3D guy, i dont have many 3D scores.Anyways, here are some,

1)*2900XT -3DMark 2001*
2)*2900XT - 3DMark2005*
3)*HD3850 CF - 3DMark2006*
4)*HD3850 CF - 3DMark2005*

If i may suggest, i think it should be mandatory to post a screenshot or something as a proof of one's achievement. Making a statement that i did this and that is meaningless.Even i can claim that i cracked 6GHz on E8500 but thats not true.So if this thread is to be really useful, i think its necessary.
Hope everyone here gets my point. 

Cheers !
Darky


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 3, 2008)

Will try, exams starting, no more comp for some time.


Just found this, do check it out!!!
Turns a VFM card into a monster VFM.

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8679&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=1


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Check this out. World's First Magazine on Overclocking!!!!!

*www.theoverclocker.com/


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2008)

darklord said:


> 7)*Intel C2D E8500 @ 5.4GHz - DICE*



That is one f*ckin OCing........how much does 8500/8600 does on air.....
Is it worth for an upgrade to 8500/8600 or wait for Nehalem (as its a major overhaul in proc architecture)



> If i may suggest, i think it should be mandatory to post a screenshot or something as a proof of one's achievement. Making a statement that i did this and that is meaningless.Even i can claim that i cracked 6GHz on E8500 but thats not true.So if this thread is to be really useful, i think its necessary.
> Hope everyone here gets my point.



Yes hope it gets to the one it was ment for......


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

sam9s said:


> That is one f*ckin OCing........how much does 8500/8600 does on air.....
> Is it worth for an upgrade to 8500/8600 or wait for Nehalem (as its a major overhaul in proc architecture)
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok , I got my mistake and 'm sorry!!!!


----------



## darklord (Sep 7, 2008)

sam9s said:


> That is one f*ckin OCing........how much does 8500/8600 does on air.....
> Is it worth for an upgrade to 8500/8600 or wait for Nehalem (as its a major overhaul in proc architecture)



Frankly How much OC can a chip do is quite a luck thing.Usually 8500 can do around 4G on air but nothing can be guranteed.
As for 8600, since its a new stepping, it clocks much better so its sensible to go for 8600 is anyone wants to upgrade.
If you are using a non E8xxx series CPU then it can be worth the upgrade because one needs to remember that Nehalem upgrade means, mobo and ram upgrade too.So that cost needs to be taken into account.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely agreed, so you mean the new 8600 has higher potential for OCing right.

And that 2 similar chips(Eg 2 8500's) have chances that one might do 3.5GHZ on air while one do 4GHZ right!


----------



## darklord (Sep 9, 2008)

Yep thats right


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 9, 2008)

HD 4870 Overclocking:
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-4870-review--asus/14


9500GT Overclocking:
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-9500-gt-review/11

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8679&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=1


9600GSO Overclocking:
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-9600-gso-386-mb-review-point-of-view/13


9800GTX+ Overclocking:
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-9800-gtx-512mb-plus-review/11


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

Processor: AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Stock speed: 3Ghz.
OC'ed my 130Mhz to 3.13Ghz on stock cooler. This processor isn't really that good for OCing


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2008)

Overclocking my 7600GS will retain me any performance hike in applications and games?.. i decided to overclock it, coz i never overclock gfx cards b4...  I am not expecting a huge hike as i know its limits.....


----------



## nvidia (Sep 9, 2008)

^Check its temperatures before Overclocking..
I just can't overclock my graphics card.. it runs at 127C under load


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^Check its temperatures before Overclocking..
> I just can't overclock my graphics card.. it runs at 127C under load


127!!!!!!
No wonder you call it electric stove edition


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 10, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^Check its temperatures before Overclocking..
> I just can't overclock my graphics card.. it runs at 127C under load



It ran quite cool man.. its juz 40+deg even at load.....
Is RivaTuner is safe for overclocking?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Overclocking my 7600GS will retain me any performance hike in applications and games?.. i decided to overclock it, coz i never overclock gfx cards b4...  I am not expecting a huge hike as i know its limits.....




The max limits if you have 7600GS DDR3 :

Core Clock: 579MHz, don't go beyond 550MHz though
Memory Clock: 1600MHz, don't go beyond 1475 - 1500MHz though



rajkumar_pb said:


> It ran quite cool man.. its juz 40+deg even at load.....
> Is RivaTuner is safe for overclocking?



Very much safe, provided you know the safe limits of your card.


----------



## nvidia (Sep 10, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> It ran quite cool man.. its juz 40+deg even at load.....
> Is RivaTuner is safe for overclocking?


Yeah it is. When you reboot your default clock settings will be loaded. So even if something goes wrong, you can just reboot.
Make sure you don't push your card too much. Temperature upto 70-75C is fine.


----------



## amitash (Sep 10, 2008)

Ati GeCube HD3870x2 overclocked to 931Mhz core clock and 1053Mhz memory...Overclocked using Ati flash the ati bios editor on both cores...its comppletely stable while playing cod4, Mass effect, counter strike source and Devil may cry 4 at the highest settings BUT it crashes in "return to proxycon" in 3dmark06 with an error ...i upped the Vcore a couple of notches but still no effect and since im using the flash bios method i have to keep reinstalling the drivers everytime i flash...Is it just 3dmark or is the card just unstable at a high clock?? Thanx for the help
P.S running vista ultimate sp1.

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/4605/bsnchrz5.th.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2008)

^^^^My guess is that either some part of the card is getting too hot due to the overclocking or the clock and/or memory speeds that you have pushed your card to is simply over the fence, try throttling it down and observe.

..........................................................................................................

HD 4670 512mb ddr3 OC results:

*www.guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4670-review/13


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2008)

> ^^^^My guess is that either some part of the card is getting too hot due to the overclocking or the clock and/or memory speeds that you have pushed your card to is simply over the fence, try throttling it down and observe.


 It is not a temp issue..the card idles at 55C and loads at 72C....It works fine on 900Mhz core and 1017Mhz mem...It still works fine on the  high clocks on all games but just doesnt work with 3Dmark06...I guess ill just put it back down to stock then..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2008)

Why are you concerned about 3D mark soo much, you're getting the performance, then???

You should be happy about the 3870X2 and seriously, this baby doesn't need any OCing,it is a really good performer(although the 4870,9800GX2 and GTX260 are better).

BTW:What was the cost?


................................................................................................


Why don't more ppl tell us and help us out, at least post links of other CPU or GPU OCes or OCes which are better than the already mentioned  CPUs and GPUs.

P.S.-It must allow the CPU/GPU to run stable too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2008)

*C2D E8190*(not heard much about it)

*forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=248207


*Phenom 9950(awesome)*

*www.tomshardware.com/news/phenom-amd-4ghz,6249.html

*.......................................................................................................*


*Here's a good atricle for overclocking graphics card:*

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/overclock-graphics-card,1916.html


*.......................................................................................................*

* Amazing this one totally.*
I'm sure you've heard of the *790GX *and the onboard *HD3300*(killer performance for onboard).

Well, here's it's OC result so anyone gonna buy that board, this the the result of OC.

*my.ocworkbench.com/bbs/showthread.php?p=434589


1Ghz Core clock honestly, that's HIGH!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

OVERCLOCKING PARADISE, THE E8600

*uneit.com/2008/07/12/core2duo-e8600-oc-6333mhz/
Processor: E8600 3.33GHz 

Multiplier: 10x 
Bus Speed: 633.4 Mhz 
Rated FSB: 2533.5 Mhz 
Core Speed: 6333.34 Mhz



Awesome OCing, high FSB, superb board.
Just that this processor is still a tad too costly, seriously worth a consideration and being it the highest end C2D, we expected this much.

Now I'm still awaiting the E7400 slated for OCT 19th I guess.


----------



## amitash (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally back after exams
I got the 3870x2 sometime in april or may dont remember properly and at that time it cost me 22k


> You should be happy about the 3870X2 and seriously, this baby doesn't need any OCing,it is a really good performer(although the 4870,9800GX2 and GTX260 are better).


 
I am extremely happy with my card and i know it doesnt need any OCing but what can i do?? Once the hardware bug bites u just cant stop yourself from pushing the limit...Simply put: i like playing with my toys alot.
And BTW the 3870x2 outperforms GTX 260


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

no, the 9800GX2 is stronger than the 3870X2, and the 4870 and GTX 260 are stronger than the 9800GX2, so no.

That's what I read in last month's CHIP GPU guide(it's nice)


----------



## nvidia (Sep 19, 2008)

amitash said:


> And BTW the 3870x2 outperforms GTX 260


No way!
Even the older GTX 260 was faster than the 3870X2. The newer GTX 260 Core 216 is just a little slower than the GTX 280.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, but BGF's OCed Maxcore version comes 1% close to GTX280, and OCing it gives 3-4% better peeformance than the GTX 280 itself!!!!!

Check for yourself:
*www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-260-core-216--bfg-ocx-maxcore/1

Read more:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=945392#post945392


----------



## amitash (Sep 20, 2008)

Guess i was wrong..i read about it on some site


----------



## jeffrain123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Could you all please help me out??
I have an E6300@1.86Ghz on an XFX 630i 7150. Using stock cooler.
Could you please give the instructions as to how to overclock my E6300 to something around 3Ghz?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

3GHz emm not too sure abt that. 2.4GHz on stock cooler is the spot.

Enter Bios and increase FSB steadily, keep checking on CPU-z by starting the comp, if causing hiccups, increase VCore but not more than 1.46 to be safe(and prevent ur procc. from frying).

Also plz mention RAM as value ram affects OC performance.

Stock Cooling OC:
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/195897-29-e6300-stock-cooling

Mentioned that 2.4G is the spot.


Otherwise OCing:
*www.planetamd64.com/lofiversion/index.php?t26805.html

4ghz sweet


----------



## darklord (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ Value RAM does not affect OC performance but OC potential as the RAM can hold back the OC since it cant scale.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

no, value ram does affect OC so I heard....



ANywayz:::

1. Q9650(nearly 1.7x times pricier than the Q9550 @ 16k, so shud be around 25-28k)
And wait, this one's on AIR COOLING, and to 4.4GHz!!!
*www.evga.com/forums/upfiles/452743/5CA1A8C7468844E385C362207694869D.jpg



2. Q9550 OC(searched for a long time, finally got it), got of with the new E0 stepping to 4.014GHz sweet!!!
*www.ocxtreme.org/forumenus/showthread.php?t=3428



3. The Q9450 OC, very sweet procc, but 1k less expensive than the 16k Q9550.
Altogether, almost 4Ghz, so like the Q9550 only.
*valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=337218


Here we see that the Q9650 is the best OCer and betters the QX9650 cause the QX9650 has 130TDP and Q9650 has 96TDP leaving more room.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 21, 2008)

mention full details mate..board used , cooling , evrything for Q9450
plz dont post plain cpuz screenies


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 21, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> mention full details mate..board used , cooling , evrything for Q9450
> plz dont post plain cpuz screenies




I dun own these CPUs, do u think I'm Ambani's son?


----------



## jeffrain123 (Sep 21, 2008)

cant overclock it.
i'm getting a blue screen error


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 21, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> I dun own these CPUs, do u think I'm Ambani's son?


 
dude...wts the point of showing a processor's OC without knwing wt mobo/ram/cooling run with ? rig is more important   .. + it doesnt take ambani's n00b offspring to paste taht frm the same forum/website u pick these oc's.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 21, 2008)

I want to overclock an AMD Athlon 64 processor running at 1.81 Ghz. I also want to overclock the RAM which is a Zion DDR RAM running at 333 Mhz. Plz suggest the highest possible overclocks for each of these. Also mention the voltage increment I've gotta do for the RAM.


----------



## jeffrain123 (Sep 21, 2008)

I cant find an option that increases the cpu voltage of the 630i. When i overclock my e6300, i get blue screen error. Also after increasing just 9mhz, my proc temp rose to 75c. Wat 2 do? Pls. Help.......

I'm running on 1GB simmtronics 667mhz & 1GB transcend 667mhz ram.
I bought the mobo last week with my pocket money(i'm in 11th std. now) & i dont have much left now. U guys have 2 help me. 
Also in bios, fsb min. & max r 400 & 2500mhz. Multiplier-7. When i tried 400mhz, got 400/4 x 7= 700mhz frequency.  So for running at default, it should be 1066/4 x 7= 1860mhz. When i cross this, i get thd blue screen. Help me... I bought this mobo 4 the soul reason of overclocking & bcoz i dont have a graphics card. Pls help.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Well.... It means that your components can't handle that much. You'll have to go for a lower clock. It could also be due to overheating of the components.


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 22, 2008)

jeffrain123 said:


> I cant find an option that increases the cpu voltage of the 630i. When i overclock my e6300, i get blue screen error. Also after increasing just 9mhz, my proc temp rose to 75c. Wat 2 do? Pls. Help.......
> 
> I'm running on 1GB simmtronics 667mhz & 1GB transcend 667mhz ram.
> I bought the mobo last week with my pocket money(i'm in 11th std. now) & i dont have much left now. U guys have 2 help me.
> Also in bios, fsb min. & max r 400 & 2500mhz. Multiplier-7. When i tried 400mhz, got 400/4 x 7= 700mhz frequency. So for running at default, it should be 1066/4 x 7= 1860mhz. When i cross this, i get thd blue screen. Help me... I bought this mobo 4 the soul reason of overclocking & bcoz i dont have a graphics card. Pls help.


Try ocing with just the transcend ram..it will work most probably.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2008)

I've heard tht many ppl OC their ram, does tht OC the procc? I'm totally confused on dis, plz tell...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope it doesn't. It just increases the speed with which data is fed to the proccy to process. This doesn't "overclock" the proccy, but the speed will be better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmm, thnx^^^^^

BTW-8600GT 512mb ddr2 OCing:

*archive.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=27&t=209

Higher-
650mhz engine / 800mhz memory
*forums.hardwaresecrets.com/overlock-8600gt-graphic/3431

Use RivaTuner...best


Don't go too much, 8600gt has heating issues anywayz


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I want to overclock an AMD Athlon 64 processor running at 1.81 Ghz. I also want to overclock the RAM which is a Zion DDR RAM running at 333 Mhz. Plz suggest the highest possible overclocks for each of these.



Nobody listening???


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

anyone with E7200 and MSI P45 neo  has any overclocking result  ??? ...i mean anybody from the forum ...not from the net!


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 23, 2008)

^ i dont think anyone has that config..but it should do good..in case u have not purchased it , buy that Biostar P45 board.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 23, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> ^ i dont think anyone has that config..but it should do good..in case u have not purchased it , buy that Biostar P45 board.



biostar P45 mobo is better than MSI ??


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 23, 2008)

yea.... TP35HP >> msi boards..


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys *i31.photobucket.com/albums/c393/RoseD1/more%20things/smileys/1cc78c0d.gif
It seems very few are interested in OCing.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2008)

They are but most hav shifted to new PCs and havn't OCed old PCs

Many ppl hav bought P45NEO-F and E7200, but the prob is no one comes up,, they are all spoiltsport, not helping out

I'll scan the net later and post up smthing...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 24, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> yea.... TP35HP >> msi boards..




how about P45 chipset based biostar mobo compared to MSI P45 chipset based mobo ...??


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah right. Those with new configs don't need to OC anyway.
Today I checked this out in my BIOS.
I've got an Athlon 64 running at the stock 1.81 Ghz.
Checked out the bus frequency. It can be set to a max of 400 Mhz. Multiplier can be set to 9x. So that means max is 400x9= 3.6 Ghz!!!!!
I wonder if anyone will try to overclock this much....
It would fry the proccy....


----------



## parasharenator (Sep 24, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> They are but most hav shifted to new PCs and havn't OCed old PCs
> 
> Many ppl hav bought P45NEO-F and E7200, but the prob is no one comes up,, they are all spoiltsport, not helping out
> 
> I'll scan the net later and post up smthing...



yeah..iam also looking for sum first hand OC info about the Msi P45 Neo-F and Intel E8400 before I buy them,...


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey guys I came across this great forum for OCing.
*www.ocforums.com


----------



## acewin (Sep 25, 2008)

@ingame2 I too have to learn OCing


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Guys purchased  MSI P45 NEO F for 6000 and E7200 for 5500 a week ago, This is a great combo for most of the economic(only for name sake) enthusiasists, In past i heard a lot of problems regarding this mobo , but faced nothing in reality, it even overclocks the E7200 to 3.6 ghz , without any increase in voltage (increased only the FSB), that too with stock cooling!!!!! Go for this combo  friends!!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah right. Those with new configs don't need to OC anyway.
> Today I checked this out in my BIOS.
> I've got an Athlon 64 running at the stock 1.81 Ghz.
> Checked out the bus frequency. It can be set to a max of 400 Mhz. Multiplier can be set to 9x. So that means max is 400x9= 3.6 Ghz!!!!!
> ...




Yes, and they would have to increase he volts too, and FSB OCing isn't one of the strong points of AMD proccessors...



bala_cpu said:


> Hi Guys purchased  MSI P45 NEO F for 6000 and E7200 for 5500 a week ago, This is a great combo for most of the economic(only for name sake) enthusiasists, In past i heard a lot of problems regarding this mobo , but faced nothing in reality, it even overclocks the E7200 to 3.6 ghz , without any increase in voltage (increased only the FSB), that too with stock cooling!!!!! Go for this combo  friends!!!!!!!




Reportedly, it can go to 4GHz!!!! with a simple volts increase, at stock cooling too. But honestly, 3.6GHz is more than enough.


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 25, 2008)

acewin said:


> @ingame2 I too have to learn OCing



my friend best way is to start learning it with a system ...after having read some basic tutorial and understanding  DO's and DON'ts of overclocking ....and i m in same boat as u ..haven't done much overclocking myself ....but if i know something i can happily tell u ...


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 25, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> how about P45 chipset based biostar mobo compared to MSI P45 chipset based mobo ...??



Sorry .typo there (new keyboard hehe) .it is 45hp instead of 35hp(no such board exists ) .

@acewin-
+1 for ingame's advice. the only thing u need to take care of is temperatures and voltages..nothing else.processors and rams have a specified max voltage.if u stay below, u can fiddle with the frequencies  easily.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 25, 2008)

Use CPU-Z as monitoring tool, and aftr OC, run a game to check stability, and keep an eye on vCore and temps, u dun wann ur procc to fry now do u


----------



## Power_user_EX (Sep 25, 2008)

To run all stability tests use :
1) Prime95
2) Super PI
3) Intel Burn in Test ***

Use Intel Burn in test with high end coolers only - it will raise ur tCase and tJunc temps to very high levels within 30 to 40 secs.

Prime 95 is widely used and accepted sw for stability test.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I've found this awesome thing. It's generally hard to find notebook gfx cards comparisions and cpu comparisions, here is it....and it came aftr long, i was tired of searching, almost given up, accidentally clicked a link and got THIS tadda.......::::

*www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html

*www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html


Do go through them once and tell me if this search was of any use...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2008)

Look, an Overclocking Guide for Beginners too, do check::::::

*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=9808


----------



## darklord (Sep 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah right. Those with new configs don't need to OC anyway.
> Today I checked this out in my BIOS.
> I've got an Athlon 64 running at the stock 1.81 Ghz.
> Checked out the bus frequency. It can be set to a max of 400 Mhz. Multiplier can be set to 9x. So that means max is 400x9= 3.6 Ghz!!!!!
> ...



First of,
drop the HTT multiplier to 3X and then bump the HTT bus slowly. This should get you started.
Aim for 2.4GHz or so. Dont expect AMD to clock like Intel does. The IMC makes things a bit trickier

Post back what you can do once you do this and then i will tell you further.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 29, 2008)

Yo dudes My config- core2 quad q6600,8600 GT ddr3,2.48 GB ram ddr 2,intel dg33bu. 
I am a complete newbie to overlocking.
Anyway whatz overlocking and how to do it.
I have heard that it voids warrenty.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes it dows. If any damage is done(i mean reversible) just set to default and claim warranty, don't tell the idiot techie tht u Oced....

Now for the Q6600, yes, oh but noooo, DG 33 suks in OCing.

U do it from the bios, slowly increasing the FSB, inistally 5FSB shud be enough.

Try to clock at 2.8GHz, that shud be a wonder with DG33.....

And increase the Vcore(max 1.43 for you, a li'l increase shud be enough, again from the bios, but don't even by mistake exceed, or ur procc will be baked b'fore u can say OOPS!)

And don't xpect good oc cause of mobo restriction....

8600GT yes, 256mb ddr3 is nice, if ur card runs cool(rare for a 8600GT), then try riva tuner, and increase the memory and core and shader clocks one by one. Don't increase more than 30Mhz for each, however, memory is 45Mhz + go ahead....

If u do it sweetly, u'll get a 30% increase withur 8600GT and another 10% wid the procc...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes it dows. If any damage is done(i mean reversible) just set to default and claim warranty, don't tell the idiot techie tht u Oced....



A 14 year old d00d's advice on tech support.... Really nice d00d..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 29, 2008)

Hehe, 14 years of pure comp knowledge!!!hehe

It's been half a year since I really really took interest, and in half a year, i've learnt A LOT LOT LOT!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 29, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Hehe, 14 years of pure comp knowledge!!!hehe
> 
> It's been half a year since I really really took interest, and in half a year, i've learnt A *LOT LOT LOT!!!*



But u hesitate for ur exams..huh...
Anyway bro, i just think u were atleast 18 when u first posted here... But shocked to hear u were 14...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

well, till YOUNG am I not!!lolol


----------



## bala_cpu (Sep 30, 2008)

hi friends, is there any way to increase the fsb and the ram speed in the bios, whenever the fsb is increased the ram speed also gets increased, i even tried changing the fsb:ram ratio!! is ther any way to change both of these values independently??


----------



## hellgate (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^  it depends on wat mobo u hav.as of now only nvidia chipset mobos support unlinked fsb:ram oc'ing.


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 1, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  it depends on wat mobo u hav.as of now only nvidia chipset mobos support unlinked fsb:ram oc'ing.





I am using MSI P45 Neo mobo and an e7200 processor bro!!

Can any one tell how far a transcend ddr2 800mhz (Jet Ram) can be overclocked ??? can we increasw the voltage beyond 1.8v for it???


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

For your second question- what you're using is value RAM and it doesn't OC too well. And increasing the voltage beyond 1.8v would be hazardous. So better stick with the RAM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

If u'd have got non-Value series RAm, or a 1066MHz RAM(@ 4k) then u'd have had some pretty massive OCing!!!

Well, for now bad thing is nVidia supports..........as mentioned above....y dun the other boards support it i wonder????????


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, and you can't overclock the proccy on your P45 board with value RAM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Lil is possible. So better upgrade ur RAM.

BTW there's new news about the E7300, which will fall down to the price of the E7200. So instead of E7200, we'll be sugegsting E7300 now.

And guess what, Q8200 has come to the Q6600 price, and Q6600 has dropped further, and at the same time, a new Q8300 with 6MB cache(more than Q9300 also) will be launched at the price of the Q8200(before drop).

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=954739#post954739


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

That's good news isn't it? Man, we're having newer proccys and gfx cards by the day....


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 1, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Yeah, and you can't overclock the proccy on your P45 board with value RAM.





Friend , i can overclock my processor upto 3.5 ghz without any change in voltage, my ram is currently running at 820 mhz, but i'm afraid to go beyond that value for my ram,
if i can increase the fsb and ram speed seperately , then i hope i can reach upto 3.6 ghz!!!

What do you mean by value ram??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

What, 4Ghz too, but as I gotta noe a li'l earlier, than unlinked ram OCing is only in nvidia boards so tough luck.
BTW 3.5GHz will give u quite an unleashed beastly performance.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, you are using a P45 board, so OCing your proccy will mean OCing your RAM as well. Better stop right there. Value RAM is as the name suggests- RAM which is cheap and doesn't have good OCing capabilities.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, check first page: I've editied and wrote a length article on OCing for all to read b"fore asking the question
"What is Overclocking, or how to Overclock"

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=926680#post926680


Didn't post here as it waz more appropriate on the first page huh


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 2, 2008)

You forgot to mention in your first post what to do if system fails to start due to OCing.

If the PC fails to boot, reset the jumpers, clear the CMOS battery and that will reset the BIOS. Once the system starts, you can increase the clock speeds to the last highest frequency with which the system was stable.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Yo comp@addict is great. Wish you a bright future.

Anyway If you a MSI motherboard with DrMoss support than take 50% more juice from your hardwares.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Yo comp@addict is great. Wish you a bright future.



Thnx a ton. I really appreciate it.....and yo 2 u too dude



jojothedragon said:


> Anyway If you a MSI motherboard with DrMoss support than take 50% more juice from your hardwares.



Dr Mos is in the MSI P45 Zilent, and P45 Platinum, for 11k and 10k respectively. Both are awesome Overclockers, with lesser temperature and nearly 50% xtra stability.
Gosh i'm still waiting for E7400 OC results, if any1 gets it, plz post it up here plz


========================================================================
BUMP, sorry but didn't want this thread to get lost. Still has some potential left....


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

My 2 cents of advice to those who want to buy a new system and OC it.

If you're buying an Nvidia board, then you can go for value RAM and a good proccy. If you're buying a mobo with any other chipset, then go for Corsair Dominator RAM.

This is because of the fixed memory freqency : CPU frequency ratio with all boards except Nvidia boards. If you increase the CPU frequency, the RAM frequency is increased as well. Value RAM in such cases will limit the OCing capacity. So it's better to go for enthusiast grade RAM and a cheaper processor in such cases.


----------



## jeffrain123 (Oct 4, 2008)

HELP!!!!!!
My XFX 630i Barebone Kit has voltage increase option but it is greyed out. What do i do?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it just the voltage increase option or all OCing options?


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi guys just curious to knw ( will nt implem soon) how far can e7200 be overclocked on msi p45-neo f,cm460w,stock cooling?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 4, 2008)

sahilshah1987 said:


> Hi guys just curious to knw ( will nt implem soon) how far can e7200 be overclocked on msi p45-neo f,cm460w,stock cooling?




i don't know the correct answer but my guess 2.8 to 3.0 GHz ....with stock cooling...i may be wrong though


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

jeffrain123 said:


> HELP!!!!!!
> My XFX 630i Barebone Kit has voltage increase option but it is greyed out. What do i do?



Plz provide more info as beta asked so we can help ASAP



imgame2 said:


> i don't know the correct answer but my guess 2.8 to 3.0 GHz ....with stock cooling...i may be wrong though




4Ghz on stock cooling is possible with any P45 chipset based and good ram...

But I suggest go for 3.6Ghz(temps are okay and not too much i\on the VCore too, and this will help as lesser stress on RAM)

====================================================================

Luks like there's new life in the thread...phew...thought it waz gonna die out


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 4, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> 4Ghz on stock cooling is possible with any P45 chipset based and good ram...
> 
> But I suggest go for 3.6Ghz(temps are okay and not too much i\on the VCore too, and this will help as lesser stress on RAM)
> 
> ...



By good ram u mean the corsair/gskill ones?
Will transcend ddr2 800 mhz do the job


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes...be on the lukout tht itz got powerchips(a new feature, but helps in OCing by a large scale)....

Yes...only value ram affects OC a lot in non-Nvidia boards


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

@sahilshah1987- Like compo said, you can OC it upto 4 Ghz with stock cooling, but you'll have to increase the voltage. And if you've got Transcend DDR2 value RAM, then your OCing will be restricted. Be very careful when OCing with value RAM. Go for small increments like 2 or 3 Mhz. For significant OCing on non Nvidia boards, you need to invest extra in good RAM modules like the Corsair Dominator series.


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 4, 2008)

For me even 3.5 ghz is more than engh as of knw....So my config will be able to handle it ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah..3.5Ghz a breeze.......

HAPPY GAMING>..and do remember to increase the Vcore slightly if the procc goes a bit unstable...and then run a heavy game and check for stability..use CPU-Z for frequency....


----------



## jeffrain123 (Oct 5, 2008)

im able to increase FSB.
the NB voltage option given is greyed out


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yeah..3.5Ghz a breeze.......



Don't you think his RAM will limit the OCing? He still hasn't mentioned which RAM he uses.

@ jeffrain

I've never come across this sort of a problem before. You can try resetting your BIOS. For instructions to reset the BIOS, click here.


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 5, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Don't you think his RAM will limit the OCing? He still hasn't mentioned which RAM he uses.



I am using Transcend ddr2 800 Mhz ram 1*2GB


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 5, 2008)

hey ma ssystem confg is
C2D 7200 2.53ghz,4gb jet RAM@800mhz,intel DG35EC,9600gt vedio card
itz been 20 days o so since i've got a pc,can i oc it o do need to wait for some time and not to mention i don have CPU cooler


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm.... It's value RAM you're using..... Better not get too ambitious. Keep the multiplier down and just increase the bus frequency in small increments.

Don't you think this thread should be stickified?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 5, 2008)

what should my freq. be after OC


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 5, 2008)

prabhu.wali said:


> hey ma ssystem confg is
> C2D 7200 2.53ghz,4gb jet RAM@800mhz,intel DG35EC,9600gt vedio card
> itz been 20 days o so since i've got a pc,can i oc it o do need to wait for some time and not to mention i don have CPU cooler




For your kind information, you cannot do any kind of overclocking using an intel orginal mother board, they do not support overclocking. Only the extreme series mobos from intel like 975,x48 supports overclocking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 5, 2008)

I hope mine msi p45 neo-f + e7200 would be gd ocing combo


----------



## amitash (Oct 5, 2008)

> For your kind information, you cannot do any kind of overclocking using an intel orginal mother board, they do not support overclocking. Only the extreme series mobos from intel like 975,x48 supports overclocking!!!!!!!!!


Yes intel original mobos dont suport overclocking but that doesnt mean u cant give it a shot  like the one ive got for example(dg33tl)..its really limiting me at the time but i could still take my procy from 2.4 to 3.1Ghz using a software (setfsb)....Cant get a new mobo now cus Im supposed to study and crap like that...

BTW i feel Value RAM is perfectly fine if you're willing to sacrifice the chance of achieveing tighter timeings, or overclocking it higher than the default speed.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

My previous post was for shahilshah. Before I posted my post, the other guy posted.
Read my post shahilshah1987. You proccy is great but for your choice of RAM, I think an Nvidia board would've been better.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

sahilshah1987 said:


> I hope mine msi p45 neo-f + e7200 would be gd ocing combo


RAM???



prabhu.wali said:


> hey ma ssystem confg is
> C2D 7200 2.53ghz,4gb jet RAM@800mhz,intel DG35EC,9600gt vedio card
> itz been 20 days o so since i've got a pc,can i oc it o do need to wait for some time and not to mention i don have CPU cooler



3.2-3.4Ghz don't exceed that...increase Vcore slightly..okay!!!!

And U're outa luck, DG35 and value ram both affect OC capability



amitash said:


> Yes intel original mobos dont suport overclocking but that doesnt mean u cant give it a shot  like the one ive got for example(dg33tl)..its really limiting me at the time but i could still take my procy from 2.4 to 3.1Ghz using a software *(setfsb)*....Cant get a new mobo now cus Im supposed to study and crap like that...
> 
> BTW i feel Value RAM is perfectly fine if you're willing to sacrifice the chance of achieveing tighter timeings, or overclocking it higher than the default speed.



Interesting software..will it work on my P4 and 915 mobo BTW???



beta testing said:


> My previous post was for shahilshah. Before I posted my post, the other guy posted.
> Read my post shahilshah1987. You proccy is great but for your choice of RAM, I think an Nvidia board would've been better.




True...unlinked RAM ocing in nvidia boards doesn't depend on ram for OC wich is good..


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

> Interesting software..will it work on my P4 and 915 mobo BTW???



It might work...do the following:
1.download setfsb from their site
2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
3.There will be a crystal with 14.3Mhz written on it...next to this crystal there should be an IC with some symbol and a string of charecters written on it..this is your PLL...copy down this number. Eg: my PLL is CV183APAG..go here for a pictorial guide *www.podien.de/FSB.HTM
4.NOW boot uo into windows, open up setfsb and in the select PLL drop down box, select the PLL number that you just saw on your motherboard
5Now things are fairly straight forward..click get fsb to get your current clocks...Move the slider to increase the FSB then click SetFSB and your done..Keep in mind though that this software cannot help you to overvolt the procy...Enjoy


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

@ comp@ddict- He's using Transcend DDR2 value RAM. His OCing will be restricted.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

^^A lot...but even value ram goes up to 882Mhz giving 3.5Ghz on E7200.....



amitash said:


> It might work...do the following:
> 1.download setfsb from their site
> 2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
> 3.There will be a crystal with 14.3Mhz written on it...next to this crystal there should be an IC with some symbol and a string of charecters written on it..this is your PLL...copy down this number. Eg: my PLL is CV183APAG..go here for a pictorial guide *www.podien.de/FSB.HTM
> ...



Chronicles of Overclocking - Preetam and the 915 + P4

Well..I tried....it went kaput for a full 10 mins...not even responding to power button....switched off main power...opened cabby...darn hot..nvr b'fore..tried starting again but no..procc fan at full speed and nothinh on monitor...sweat drenched I took out the CMOS battery...man that waz almost fried!!!!  

Then I replaced it and cleared of the li'l dust that had settled since I last cleaned my PC components(take utmost care).......Plugged in power connector....prayed to god...started main powr...and yess!!!!!!!

I'm bak on..made a mental note...nvr use such a software again..till u're alive



beta testing said:


> Hmm.... It's value RAM you're using..... Better not get too ambitious. Keep the multiplier down and just increase the bus frequency in small increments.
> 
> Don't you think this thread should be stickified?





I think and hope too...but all wishes do not come true..and BTW admins hav taken a loooooooooooong holiday to the caribbean or LOST island  and thus cannot stickify any thread at all...

And BTW I've seen where Latest Prices is..hardware section...actually hardware section and accessible but taggend moved in technology forum


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

^^
U sure u tried the Correct PLL?? P4s do tend to get extremely HOT...what FSB did u set it too??
Make sure u do not check the "run on start up" check box so that whenever you restart it will be at the default clock speeds.
Worked for me on DG33TL 100% stable 8hrs under prime Temps dont go above 52C as im using the TRUE
Heres a PIC to prove it:

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2479/ocup9.jpg

*img185.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the best and most thrilling way to OC is through the BIOS.


----------



## amitash (Oct 6, 2008)

^
Ya thats right but when ur bios does not support overclocking this is the best u can do


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 6, 2008)

When your BIOS doesn't support OCing you shouldn't try to OC!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 6, 2008)

Thnx...my Chronicels told u that already..although i hadn't checked the clock generator,PLL...so one last try with that..I just wanna increase from 3 GHz to what say 3.2 or 3.4GHz as 3.4GHz P4 performs 40% better than 2.8Ghz P4, so shud be similar here too

Am on ur procedures Amitash thnx..tomorrow I'll tell u what happens...


Rite beta shudn't try..nvr did last 8 yrs having owned a PC..but jus wanna once


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 7, 2008)

You've owned a PC for 8 years!!! And all this while, only until recently, you never even cared about tech?


----------



## amitash (Oct 7, 2008)

> When your BIOS doesn't support OCing you shouldn't try to OC!!!



Thats right but i couldnt resist the urge tto OC


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 7, 2008)

Well..this is my second PC in 8 years....actually I started to take interest in all this way bak in 2003 when this mag waz started(or waz it CHIP?)...

I've been onto it since then(I waz in class 5), but began experimenting on hardware 1 year earlier...and forum half a year earlier


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Well...I got the oftware again...searching for the PLL but havn't found it yet...Sheesh how clumsy I am


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

Even after all that, you still won't stop will you??


----------



## amitash (Oct 8, 2008)

> Well...I got the oftware again...searching for the PLL but havn't found it yet...Sheesh how clumsy I am


 If u cant find the PLL then dont try it...i tried it liku u on te wrong PLL once and i had to reset CMOS for the comp to boot.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

well..tht's wat happened..when i used SET fsb 1st time..i just increased fsb directly(din give damn to PLL thingy)

Then CMOS reset and it waz bak on....

Well..won't try then..safe side..I weant my PC to run till April nxt year at least


----------



## amitash (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a pretty foolish thing to do


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry...tht's y not trying to do it again...well..for now I'm better off suggesting and helping out others than helping myself to some OCing

Well..whaddya know..itz working..

Running 3.2GHz now hurray..
If I go beyond 3.26GHz, it becomes unstable.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

OCing on a budget:

XFX MG63Mi7159
Intel C2D E2180 (2.0 Ghz)

The above combo won't cost more than 6.2K. You can OC the proccy all the way upto 3.0 Ghz with stock cooling and without any increase in voltage. And since the board is based on the nvidia 630i chipset, you can go for any cheap value RAM. But the mobo doesn't support dual channel memory, and the awkward placement of the SATA ports means that it'll be impossible to mount long gfx cards on this mobo.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice...read this in another thread by you only(i mean the post)

Here:
*valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=429371

DUn see it as 3.014GHz, tht's cause Multiplier 14x, varies between 14-15k..when 15k, 3.246GHz


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

^^????
I didn't get what you were trying to say...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh...u already mentioned
"The above combo won't cost more than 6.2K. You can OC the proccy all the way upto 3.0 Ghz with stock cooling and without any increase in voltage. And since the board is based on the nvidia 630i chipset, you can go for any cheap value RAM. But the mobo doesn't support dual channel memory, and the awkward placement of the SATA ports means that it'll be impossible to mount long gfx cards on this mobo."

In another thread..just waz reading that only..


Well, i know my OC is not far too gr8, but goes unstable beyond that...what to do


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it due to the heat???


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

I hav no idea..cud be ddr 333mhz ram...but i'm content..at last.. I OCed hehehe


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

^^LOL....
You on 333 mhz RAM??? Me on 400 Mhz RAM.... But since I've got an nVidia board, all that won't matter. But I won't OC my 1.8 Ghz Athlon because the temperatures are quite high right now. I've cleaned all the dust and tied up the cables. Still, the proccy temps are quite high. If I OC my proccy, it'll be highly unstable especially while gaming.


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

guys can i OC a intel *DG35EC mobo?
*


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 10, 2008)

^^You can, but your OCing will be restricted.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 10, 2008)

blacrobous said:


> guys can i OC a intel *DG35EC mobo?*


 
u cant oc thru bios cuz intel original mobos dont support oc.only way is to oc thru softwares lke clkgen.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

@blacrobous

Go to the previous page(a.k.a page 6) and read amitash's post..u'll get ur answer as to HOW>


----------



## amitash (Oct 10, 2008)

@comp@ddict Glad to see you were successfull...When you go beyond 3.2Gh does the system immediately crash or only crashes when you try stability tests?
I can take my Q6600 to 3.3Ghz but its unstable either because i cant overvolt or maybe because i cant lower the RAM divider to 1:1 or 1:2....If i try to hit 3.4Ghz the system promptly crashes with a bsod cus of the software...3.1 is the best i could do.


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Go to the previous page(a.k.a page 6) and read amitash's post..u'll get ur answer as to HOW>



it says to use some software to OC it will it be succesful


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

It will, I waz successful aftr giving up all hope of OCing..u'll be too...^^^

@ Amitash
Well, the system just freezes if the Core exceeds 3246.7Mhz


----------



## amitash (Oct 11, 2008)

^Its probably cus of the software same thing happens to me at 3.4Ghz
 @blacrobous That method will work as long as you follow the instructions properly..PLL is the most important part dont forget to do that...Which procy do u have?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I learnt it the hard way that PLL is the most important thing(sheesh I dun pay heed to anything until I realise it's importance)


----------



## amitash (Oct 11, 2008)

But its still a great feeling and worth the risk knowing that you can OC on an intel mobo...I like my 30% oc


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

How do u make the OC permanent, i mean aftr shut down and nxt time tarting, it comes bak to the old speed!!


----------



## amitash (Oct 12, 2008)

^ U cant you will have to run the software each time...You can also write a batch file to run it after windows starts


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> How do u make the OC permanent, i mean aftr shut down and nxt time tarting, it comes bak to the old speed!!



Why not add it to the list of start up items?
I'm not sure if this will work, because I haven't used it before. Just try it though.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^ even if u add it to the list of start up progs u'll hafta still  set the software for oc'ong.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Any oder alternative then?


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 12, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^Its probably cus of the software same thing happens to me at 3.4Ghz
> @blacrobous That method will work as long as you follow the instructions properly..PLL is the most important part dont forget to do that...Which procy do u have?



i have intel E7200 proccy running@2.53ghz


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, then u shud find out the PLL, use the software, pray to god, and start OCing...and u shud get 3Ghz easy(mobo will restrict though)

Tell us of results.

And by mistake u exceeded a safe limit and comp hangs. Remove power(shut power, power button doesn't usually respond)

Then open cabby and remove CMOS battery and insert it again. And get on, set time and date and avoid those specs that caused it. Okay!


----------



## blacrobous (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Well, then u shud find out the PLL, use the software, pray to god, and start OCing...and u shud get 3Ghz easy(mobo will restrict though)
> 
> Tell us of results.
> 
> ...



thats a heck of a work and where is this pll number written on the mobo


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

U shud hav seen the earlier posts... it's just across the silvery metal kinds thing.. on which is written 143 etc. etc which means 14.3Mhz. Across that, there will be another HCIP where there will be WRITTEN
ICS
xx
xxx
xxxxx

Copy these down...check pictorials from Amitash


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 13, 2008)

from where to download setfsb???? can anybody post the direct link!!!!
ok ok got it..>!!!! thanks any way


----------



## amitash (Oct 13, 2008)

I am reposting my guide with PICS to make it easier as more ppl are looking interested in this:
It might work...do the following:
1.download setfsb from their site
2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
3.There will be a crystal with 14.3Mhz written on it...next to this crystal there should be an IC with some symbol and a string of charecters written on it..this is your PLL...copy down this number. Eg: my PLL is CV183APAG...
Here are some pics:
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5442/8864fb5.jpg

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2272/914817rf8.jpg

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/6264/577uz1.jpg


 *img510.imageshack.us/img510/9724/924839ws9.jpg   






4.NOW boot up into windows, open up setfsb and in the select PLL drop down box, select the PLL number that you just saw on your motherboard
5Now things are fairly straight forward..click get fsb to get your current clocks...Move the slider to increase the FSB then click SetFSB and your done..Keep in mind though that this software cannot help you to overvolt the procy...Enjoy


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 13, 2008)

i went upto 2.95ghz on intel p4 2.66ghz on value ram..>!!!!

on 915glvg intel original board!!!!

anyway thanks for the tut>>>>!!!!!


----------



## amitash (Oct 13, 2008)

^Nice cant u push it higher?


----------



## MasterMinds (Oct 13, 2008)

lol underclocked to 1.45ghz now.....



amitash said:


> ^Nice cant u push it higher?


naa 
when i try to go further the system would freeze with cream colored screen


----------



## constantine (Oct 13, 2008)

if e2180 is really such a good budget overclocker then how come i dont get good speeds

the max i got was 2.5 ghz ,1000 fsb and 833 mhz ram
but it wasnt stable for long
so i jus keep it at 2.35ghz
i hav biostar gf7050 mobo

help plz and fast!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

^^Why did you OC your RAM to 833 mhz when it was really not needed?

Maybe it got unstable due to heat?? Install Speedfan to monitor the temps.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

2.5Gigs is quite okay.. Guys i'll be off for a while now. Hope u help maintain this thread!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 13, 2008)

No problem. I'll keep bumping this a hundred times a day 
(mods don't take this statement seriously)


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 14, 2008)

^lol, thnx, jus came in once today...thnx again.!!^^^


----------



## chokhu (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello Gurus,

My rig is

CPU- E8400 3.0 GHz
MOBO- ASUS P5N-D (750i sli)
RAM- 2x2 GB G-skill DDR2 800 MHZ(4-4-4-12-2T@2.1v)
GFX- evga 8800 gt 512 superclocked (700/ 2000)
SMPS- coolermasters extremepower duo 600 W
Cabby- Zebronics PEACE having 2 fans on side 80 n 120. one rear 120 exhaust. 1 front 80 inlet. 1 top 80.

I hv heard this cpu can go up to 3.5-3.6 on stock. So i wana try overclock. 
Pls instruct me step by step how to overclock my rig. 
I hv tried to increase cpu fsb to overclock with ram linked but cant touch even 3.1 ghz. system freeze or blue screen. i think i hv to play with voltages.

Also tell me an accurate soft for reading temp. bcoz i hv installed realtemp, coretemp, asus pcprobe2. n all this are showing different temps. so on which i should rely? also temp from bios r right enough to be rely on?

Plz help me..........


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 15, 2008)

U can do unlinked RAM oCing on ur mobo, and that mite yield better results. As for OCing::

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442

Read my first post.


----------



## amitash (Oct 15, 2008)

@chokhu i would trust coretemp


----------



## hellgate (Oct 16, 2008)

shall post benches of my new rig by 2morrow or day after.


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi friends, i'm using MSI P45 NEO motherboard with an e7200 procy overclocked to 3.5 ghz,
i want to change the splash screen when my mobo boots, my mobo is having an AMI bios, i tried everything as i can to change the splashscreen using AMITOOLS, i can successfully and a new jpeg file to the bios rom, the amiflash utility also says "flash successfull", but the problem is my mobo wont post anything after that, but using the recovery method i restored my bios now!!!!, Can any tell is there a way to change the splash screen in my mobo???????????


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 16, 2008)

hellgate said:


> shall post benches of my new rig by 2morrow or day after.


Sure



bala_cpu said:


> Hi friends, i'm using MSI P45 NEO motherboard with an e7200 procy overclocked to 3.5 ghz,
> i want to change the splash screen when my mobo boots, my mobo is having an AMI bios, i tried everything as i can to change the splashscreen using AMITOOLS, i can successfully and a new jpeg file to the bios rom, the amiflash utility also says "flash successfull", but the problem is my mobo wont post anything after that, but using the recovery method i restored my bios now!!!!, Can any tell is there a way to change the splash screen in my mobo???????????



It's a lengthy proccess AFAIK, and ww.askvg.com might help. Are u sure u want it desperately?(kitna der tak splash screen dikhai deta hai waise bhi?)


----------



## chokhu (Oct 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> U can do unlinked RAM oCing on ur mobo, and that mite yield better results. As for OCing::
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442
> 
> Read my first post.



Done whatever u said. But i cant go beyond 3.1ghz n on 3.1, my core temp as seen frm bios is around 66 c which i think is very high. Mobo temp remain round 50 c.
S o i think this is the problem, even on stock speed, temp is around 60.

wat could be reason of such high temp. I hv zebronics peace with 2 120 mm fan, side and rear, 3 80mm fan, front, top, side. Should i apply thermal paste on cpu? 

I hv bought sys in may n i think assembler has not applied any thermal paste.

Any suggestion?

Feel very ashamed of me when i see people overclock e8400 upto 4 on stock cooler. even e7200 is overclocked upto 3.5 n i cant.........


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 16, 2008)

^^You can apply Arctic thermal paste on your CPU. Just make sure you apply a thin layer of it. And you may also want to clean all the dust and prevent cluttering of wires....


----------



## amitash (Oct 16, 2008)

> my core temp as seen frm bios is around 66 c which i think is very high. Mobo temp remain round 50 c.
> S o i think this is the problem, even on stock speed, temp is around 60.


AFAIK when u are in the bios.. the cpu is under alot of load anywhere between 40-80% stress so you will see high temps there...boot inot windows and use coretemp to monitor temps
It shows my Q6600 temp as 43C whereas in coretemp its 31C idle and 47C load Overclocked


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

chokhu said:


> Done whatever u said. But i cant go beyond 3.1ghz n on 3.1, my core temp as seen frm bios is around 66 c which i think is very high. Mobo temp remain round 50 c.
> S o i think this is the problem, even on stock speed, temp is around 60.
> 
> wat could be reason of such high temp. I hv zebronics peace with 2 120 mm fan, side and rear, 3 80mm fan, front, top, side. Should i apply thermal paste on cpu?
> ...



 It's not ur fault, it depends...   And ya, there's no way CPU will run widout the thermal paste DUDE


----------



## nvidia (Oct 17, 2008)

^^DUDE the CPU can run without the Thermal Paste..Until it gets fried. its not like your computer wont boot if there is no thermal paste..



amitash said:


> when u are in the bios.. the cpu is under alot of load anywhere between 40-80% stress so you will see high temps there


WTF ?


----------



## amitash (Oct 17, 2008)

^its true there are many reasons and stuff all over the net..just ask google


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^DUDE the CPU can run without the Thermal Paste..Until it gets fried. its not like your computer wont boot if there is no thermal paste..
> 
> [/b]WTF ?


*

 There r better ways of discussion dude  and yes it'll boot, but wud u recommend any1 to use a comp pROCC widout thermal paste? I dun think so!*


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

The *Book of Overclocking* is a book which is all about OCing (duh). This is a comprehensive guide on OCing and is available for a small fee here.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

The first page of this thread has a free one(although it's not frm a reputed author, a.k.a ME)



amitash said:


> I am reposting my guide with PICS to make it easier as more ppl are looking interested in this:
> It might work...do the following:
> 1.download setfsb from their site
> 2.You will need to find the phase locked loop or PLL version for your motherboard..to do that open up your case,remove any big graphics cards/expansion cards so that you have a good view of the motherboard.
> ...



   CAn u post the link to the picture guide please, can't seem to find it THROUGH the pages


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys recently bought new rig... i checked today cpu-z and observed this:
Core speed: 1604 Mhz
Multiplier: 6
Bus speed: 266Mhz
Rated FSb : 1069 MHZ

My procy is e7200 nd mobo p45 neo f.
Is my procy working @ 1.6 GHZ? IT shld run at 2.53 Ghz originally
My multiplier shld also be 9 na?
Is it always this by default and do we hv to change it thr bios to get 2.53 ghz speed?
I hv never operated bios before[]so can anyone guide me wht exactly i need to do?


----------



## ring_wraith (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's my best:

Intel C2D E6550 @ 3.0 Ghz on Stock cooling.
Ram OC'd as well to achieve 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 19, 2008)

sahilshah1987 said:


> Hi guys recently bought new rig... i checked today cpu-z and observed this:
> Core speed: 1604 Mhz
> Multiplier: 6
> Bus speed: 266Mhz
> ...



In your BIOS, go to the Jumperfree configuration tab, change the multiplier and bus frequency to the one you want.... It's simple na?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 19, 2008)

beta testing said:


> In your BIOS, go to the Jumperfree configuration tab, change the multiplier and bus frequency to the one you want.... It's simple na?




Dude u can't change the multiplier of a non-extreme INTEL CPU AFAIK.

It's Their SpeedSTep technolgy, to save power. It's bak up when games or demanding apps r running.

Go to bios and disable INTEL SPEED STEP. that does the trick



@ring_wraith

Nice, wat's ur mobo and RAM?


----------



## amitash (Oct 19, 2008)

> In your BIOS, go to the Jumperfree configuration tab, change the multiplier and bus frequency to the one you want.... It's simple na?


Dont do that its probably not the problem...there is something called speedstep that lowers your clock multiplpier to 6x when not running any processor intensive tasks to save power...To see if this is happening, load your procesor with prime95 or something similar and simultaneously check cpu-z, the multiplier should have changed to 9x...If u want to disable this then do it in the bios.

EDIT: LOL we both posted at the same time...heres the link btw *www.cpu-cool.de/FSB.HTM


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 19, 2008)

yeh i disabled the eist ..now brght back multi to 9.5 so its showing now 2.53 ghz? How much shld i incr fsb[now 266] to be on safer side .i am on stock cooling.mobo p45 neof.


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello friends, Intel has officially announced the TJ Max value for the 45nm processors.According to intel ,

45nm Desktop Dual-Core Processors                             TJ•
Intel® Core™2 Duo processor E8000 and E7000 series   100°C

45 nm Desktop Quad-Core Processors
Intel® Core™2 Quad processor Q9000 and Q8000 series 100°C
Intel® Core™2 Extreme processor QX9650  95°C
Intel® Core™2 Extreme processor QX9770  85°C

So far the real temp has given the wrong temperature(five degree less), and core temp, hmonitor, everest has given the right one!!!
Here is the link for it,
*denn1s82.de.funpic.de/dennis/SF08_TMTS001_100r.pdf


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 20, 2008)

sahilshah1987 said:


> yeh i disabled the eist ..now brght back multi to 9.5 so its showing now 2.53 ghz? How much shld i incr fsb[now 266] to be on safer side .i am on stock cooling.mobo p45 neof.




Max clock speed of 3.4Ghz, seriously speaking, u won't need more than that and 4Ghz on stock cooliong is also possible.

WHat ram are u using cause that effects OC too!



bala_cpu said:


> Hello friends, Intel has officially announced the TJ Max value for the 45nm processors.According to intel ,
> 
> 45nm Desktop Dual-Core Processors                             TJ•
> Intel® Core™2 Duo processor E8000 and E7000 series   100°C
> ...




Hmm nice search really nice....well now I know what's safe limit...


----------



## sahilshah1987 (Oct 20, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Max clock speed of 3.4Ghz, seriously speaking, u won't need more than that and 4Ghz on stock cooliong is also possible.
> 
> WHat ram are u using cause that effects OC too!



I am using value ram transcend one[800 ddr2]..so will i be able to oc upto 3 ghz tht enough for me 
How to check whether my ram limit is on safer side what is safe value?


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok I stand corrected.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 20, 2008)

just wanna ask u ppl 1 thing:
my procy is running @ 3GHz,gfx card @ 790|4000 (core|mem),
ran the Crysis Warhead bench tool @ the following settings :
res -> 1440x900,no FSAA,Enthusiast settings,DX 10,map is Ambush and got avg fps of 27.
is this gud enuf or is my system underperforming?just give me the answer to this q and if its under performing i'll shift back to Intel by this weekend.

overall system is running ok.even if i dont shift platforms,i'll change my current mobo cuz its a pita when it comes to oc'ing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

hellgate said:


> just wanna ask u ppl 1 thing:
> my procy is running @ 3GHz,gfx card @ 790|4000 (core|mem),
> ran the Crysis Warhead bench tool @ the following settings :
> res -> 1440x900,no FSAA,Enthusiast settings,DX 10,map is Ambush and got avg fps of 27.
> ...



^^Well, I think the GPU is overstressed, what Frames do u get at default GFX settings?



sahilshah1987 said:


> I am using value ram transcend one[800 ddr2]..so will i be able to oc upto 3 ghz tht enough for me
> How to check whether my ram limit is on safer side what is safe value?




U'll know that when ur system hangs, it's a bit(and i mean only a bit) unsafe.

ANd yeah, 3GHz shud be a breeze even on value ram AFAIK



beta testing said:


> Ok I stand corrected.


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 21, 2008)

hi,
one og my friends bought a rig
E8400
MSI P 45 Neo
Hd 4850...
n transcend 2gb 800mhz ram...
he wants to overclock t and asked for help.... any help with it???

thanks in adv


----------



## bala_cpu (Oct 22, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> one og my friends bought a rig
> E8400
> MSI P 45 Neo
> ...




Hello friend as far as this mobo is concerned it is pretty easy to over clock, follow these steps,
1. Goto cell menu in bios.
2. Increase your fsb in the bios until it reaches the desired clock.(Go only upto 3.6 ghz if you hav stock cooler).
3.Set the ram speed to auto and also note your ram speed should no go beyond 830mhz. Its not safe for that ram(Me too using the same).
4.Save the bios and restart, if ur settings are ok then the system will boot normally.
5.Run orthos software in windows for atleast 2 hrs to check the consistency.
6.Thats all you are done!!!

What cooler are you using and what is your main usage of the system?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 22, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hi,
> one og my friends bought a rig
> E8400
> MSI P 45 Neo
> ...



For overclocking, you shud read this or vvvv by Bala

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442



As far as OCing is concerned, he has a new rig, and it's powerful, tell that *&% tobe happy wid his rig and forget OCing for another two years, when it will actually come of any use.


----------



## amitash (Oct 22, 2008)

^ I would definately OC if i were him


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

oc'ing is noit only done 4 perf gains, but actually its fun to oc new & diff hardware.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah but it's a new rig. And what if things go wrong? I wouldn't want my spanking new rig to go up in smoke.


----------



## amitash (Oct 22, 2008)

^OCing is rarely as dangerous as people blive..you are not going to fry your hardware unless u supply insane volts way above the recommended and in that case it probably wouldnt boot anyway....As long as you know your hardwares limits you should be fine...the worst that could happen is you might have to reset the BIOS


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 22, 2008)

I know that.
I'm just saying that he doesn't have to OC this new PC of his. He doesn't need to.
If you're OCing, then you need a noticeably improvement in performance after OCing. To get this improvement in performance, the components need to be stressed. And why simply stress the components when it's really not needed?? This PC can be more than good enough for many more months.


----------



## amitash (Oct 23, 2008)

^
as hellgate said OCing is not only a performance thing...its a passion..to each his own


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ Rightly put, well there r risks, but only a COMPLETE ^*%( will do good to make his PC go up in smoke and AFAIK there aren't THAT BIG NOOBS around nowadays(can't believe I'm saying this, do't take this statement seriously at all plz)

Well, BTW, here's some news about

*WORLD OVERCLOCKING CHAMPIONSHIP!!!*

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gigabyte-overclocking-compeition,2051.html

Hav a luk at them go there!!!


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 23, 2008)

bala_cpu said:


> What cooler are you using and what is your main usage of the system?


 am usin only the stock cooler, the one i got with the proccy.... is there any suggestion for a good cooler... within 1.5k or so...???

main usage.... GAMES...!!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 23, 2008)

amitash said:


> ^
> as hellgate said OCing is not only a performance thing...its a passion..to each his own



I agree to this. Even I like OCing just for the thrills of it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 23, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> am usin only the stock cooler, the one i got with the proccy.... is there any suggestion for a good cooler... within 1.5k or so...???
> 
> main usage.... GAMES...!!!!!




Zalman Cooler
OR
Artic Cooler

Both are awesome

You can also get VGA(gfx card) cooler for about 2k with fans and all. It resulted in a 40C temps. drop in a HD3870 AFAIK


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Zalman Cooler
> OR
> Artic Cooler
> 
> Both are awesome



how much do these come for...???

guys one doubt.... while overclocking if any part or component goes for a toss.. n suppose i go back to my vendor and tell that the component is not working properly, will he be able to findout that i had overclocked..??? or will he give me a replacement...???


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a C2D proccessor, ASUS mobo a a 512 MB nVidia 7300 Gfx card. I'm keen to overclock my Gfx card to safe (yet not overheating) limits to extract maximum juice from it.
Mainly to run games on higher settings (i hope this is possible thru overclocking)
How should I go about?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> how much do these come for...???
> 
> guys one doubt.... while overclocking if any part or component goes for a toss.. n suppose i go back to my vendor and tell that the component is not working properly, will he be able to findout that i had overclocked..??? or will he give me a replacement...???



Well, vendor's r IDIOTS

Keep ur cool, and u'll get it replaced.



thewisecrab said:


> I have a C2D proccessor, ASUS mobo a a 512 MB nVidia 7300 Gfx card. I'm keen to overclock my Gfx card to safe (yet not overheating) limits to extract maximum juice from it.
> Mainly to run games on higher settings (i hope this is possible thru overclocking)
> How should I go about?



Not much of an increase

Mention ur full config once plz (jus like that)


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> I have a C2D proccessor, ASUS mobo a a 512 MB nVidia 7300 Gfx card. I'm keen to overclock my Gfx card to safe (yet not overheating) limits to extract maximum juice from it.
> Mainly to run games on higher settings (i hope this is possible thru overclocking)
> How should I go about?


 
after oc'ing the max that u can get is a few fps more at ur current in game settings.if u inc the settings u'll lose fps.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 26, 2008)

hey fellas i've got a E7200 procy and 4gb jet ram n a intel g35 board though ma intel board doesn support oc are there some softwares to do so


----------



## amitash (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes there is...go here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96442&page=7

scroll down and see my guide...

@Comp@ddict can you append my guide to the first post? many ppl are looking interested in software OCing


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

DOne


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got the Book of Overclocking through um.... my sources.
BTW, if you need to get this book (for free), then you'll have to put your Googling skills to the test.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

^^ Okie, googling lolz, got whad u mean  *<evil>*


----------



## ganeshravi (Oct 30, 2008)

hi am new to overclocking....
i overclocked my proccy e8400 to 3.75Ghz and i checked the temperatures which i'm quite not able to understand..... 
by the way i tested stability using orthos.

it says

core0 around 69 -77c
core1 around 60-70c

and 

temp1 around 50c
temp2 around 45c

what is the difference between core temp and the other temp.... and these values are the ones when i ran orthos..... are these temperatures within the range...??


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

core temperature of 70 is little bit hot I think. Apply thermal paste and cool it down.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 31, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> hi am new to overclocking....
> i overclocked my proccy e8400 to 3.75Ghz and i checked the temperatures which i'm quite not able to understand.....
> by the way i tested stability using orthos.
> 
> ...



Well other temp is the temp outside the procc main area, area surrounding it

Well, apply thermal paste, I guess it's already applied though.

Well, then, change the cooler to ZALMAR or ARTIC FREEZER all under 2k, then even 4GHz won't give above 65C as reviews say


----------



## bala_cpu (Nov 1, 2008)

Did any one tried out the big bang 2 drivers(180 series)for nvidia graphics cards???? How far is the increase in performance???? And i also want to know when will nvidia add support for nvidia 8600 gt in 180 series driver.. They have added support for 9300 and 9400 which has very less crunching power than 8600, any idea??????


----------



## hellgate (Nov 1, 2008)

^^^  u can always add support 4 ur card in these new drvers if u know how to do it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 1, 2008)

Li'l increase only


----------



## bala_cpu (Nov 2, 2008)

Did any one tried out the big bang 2 drivers(180 series)for nvidia graphics cards???? How far is the increase in performance???? And i also want to know when will nvidia add support for nvidia 8600 gt in 180 series driver.. They have added support for 9300 and 9400 which has very less crunching power than 8600, any idea??????


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 3, 2008)

Not good, beta afaik

waiting for full version.


----------



## kskarun (Nov 5, 2008)

I plan to buy a Q6600, with Asus P5Q Pro motherboard with an Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro heatsink/fan. I'll probably get a CoolerMaster case (with twin 120mm fans).

I'm currently in Bangalore, but will be moving to Chennai, which as you know is very hot and humid (outside temps touch 40C, humidity 85%). I won't have the machine in an AC environment. Is overclocking advisable given such a climate with the air cooling setup specified above? (I've read that Quads get hotter than a Q2D like E8400). How far can I go in OC'ing?

Thanks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, luk at the Artic Freezer Pro due no probs.

I have friends Overclocking under 43C in Delhi so I guess no problem.

Well, safe is to stay at 3.4GHz max as going further isn't much of an advantage really.

3.4Ghz will be like a QX9770 almost in performance.


----------



## kskarun (Nov 6, 2008)

comp@ddict: Thanks for that, puts me at ease. If I understand you correctly, you mean that since I have the Arctic Freezer Pro, I shouldn't have any problems OC'ing, right?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 6, 2008)

YEs, stock coolers suck for OCing

That cooler is an scellent solution, and shud allow 3.6GHz easily even at the weather conditions you have mentioned.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

See this:::::

*www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10344&Itemid=1


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

That link doesn't help much for OCing. It's just an OCing competition.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I din mention OCing help anywayz.
Found it interesting and related so I posted it up^^^


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 10, 2008)

==============================


Got only idea or news about the OC results of E7300 yet?

EDIT:
GOT it

E7300 o0 4.4GHz !! OO lala

*forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=248207


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 13, 2008)

Can I make a request? Is it possible to ask Raboo or anyone with a petition to sticky this thread?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 14, 2008)

> *desibond*--
> ASUS Rampage II Extreme motherboard, Intel's Core i7 965 EE processor, a duo of ASUS Radeon HD 4870 X2 graphics cards, a 1,200W Thermaltake power supply, and 3GB of Corsair's prototype thermo-electrically cooled 1,866MHz DDR3 DOMINATOR memory.
> 
> Hexus overclocked the 3.2GHz part to a whopping 5.2GHz
> ...




^^


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 16, 2008)

Finally found a very good guide:

*Beginner's guide to Overclocking, CPU, Memory, Graphics Card:::[/b**]

*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1803

*www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1804*


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 18, 2008)

hi, 
i overclocked my cpu to 3402Mhz

but there seems to be one fact i dont seem to understand.... my ram is an 800mhz ram but my DRAM frequency is showing only 378... does this mean that i have a lot of room for more overclocking..???


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2008)

well, it shud be 400MHz AFAIK.

Well, as long as it is functioning fine, it's k

've got 333Mhz RAM, but DRAM is some 16x something

I cannot xplain properly. Hopefully someone else sees this


----------



## ganeshravi (Nov 18, 2008)

^^
well it peaks at 400Mhz(the DRAM as shown in CPU - Z)... but in my bios menu it shows my max ram frequency is 800Mhz(my current reading is 756Mhz but i think it can exceed 800Mhz if i overclock.. but not willing to test that ).. as am from chennai and owing to the humidity and the temperature here, and also considering that i hav a stock cooler, i'm not taking the risk of runnig my cpu at 3600Mhz which i can rach max on my cpu...   i've set my fsb to ram ratio 1:1 (1600 :800)...  so wat u mean to say that 400 dram is correct?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

400 is correct

Keep at 3.4Ghz for the conditions and stock

Not much benefit frm xtra clock aftr 3.4Ghz xcept if it's 4GHz


----------



## realdan (Nov 19, 2008)

what do you mean by _official_ overclockers? esp the official part?


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, while naming, I jus typed it in, nvr thought it wud go 10 pages and 3000+ views already or more I guess.

But If I get to name it, I wud make it UnOfficial


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

^^You can rename the thread. Just edit your first post, and there you can change the name of the thread as well.


----------



## realdan (Nov 20, 2008)

maybe after renaming it..it can be stickied


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2008)

I changed it, but there is no change in the name in the HARDWARE section yet^


----------



## realdan (Nov 22, 2008)

well i tried what betatesting said..and i can edit the title of the thread started..since you cant then there could be a time limit beyond which you can no longer change the title...
then only the admin can do it now
anyway there are no problems with it as it is


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, no probs sir. Keepin the thread productive is the priority.


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 1, 2008)

i got a problem... i overclocked my cpu to 3.4 ghz and was workin fine... today morning it jus wouldnt boot (until yesterday night it was workin fine...) and i tried some somestuff by shorting my power switch, reseting cmos etc etc... then it gave me a warning "previous overclocking was unstable, do u want to use the same settings or do you want to reset to original settings"

so i gave the normal settings and my cpu was running at its default 3.00GHz.... and today afternoon when i turned on my computer it again said the same warning eventhough it was running only at 3.00GHZ.... so what could be the problem....

another problem is that sometimes when i use cpu z to check my cpu speed.. it sometimes says my cpu speed is 1450.3Mhz... and when i restart my computer it is restored to 3.00Ghz.... how could that be possible... ????


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 2, 2008)

First, go to bios and undo all changes, LOAD OPTIMAL DEFAULTS.

Then I wud advice, at stock cooling, don't try 3.6GHz again unless u r keep to put ur PROCC on an appointment with the Computer GOD.

Well, about the speed coming down, tht's INTEL's SPEED STEP technology, which underclocks the CPU when not being utilised too much to save on power, but it shotos back up when utilisation begins and demand is there.

U can again disable this via BIOS.


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 3, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> tht's INTEL's SPEED STEP technology,
> 
> U can again disable this via BIOS.



thanks bro..., worked like a charm.... but i couldnt find any "intel's speed step" in my bios, fyi i'm using an MSI p45 - neo f, any guess where tat option would be, and in my overclocking menu most of the options are either auto or disabled and no manual configurations....


----------



## hellgate (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^  look for something like Halt State or C1E.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 3, 2008)

i have Q6600 with TRUE heatsink... IX38QuadGT mobo and Corsair 4gb ram... Tagan 650 and CM690... 

i am presently working at stock speed... how much can i overclock and how to proceed with that


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 3, 2008)

ganeshravi said:


> thanks bro..., worked like a charm.... but i couldnt find any "intel's speed step" in my bios, fyi i'm using an MSI p45 - neo f, any guess where tat option would be, and in my overclocking menu most of the options are either auto or disabled and no manual configurations....



It's kk, leave it like that, saves ur electricity bill 
Nxt time don't OC till there, or buy a cheap watercooling kit or a powerful AIR cooler @ 2.5k



ajayashish said:


> i have Q6600 with TRUE heatsink... IX38QuadGT mobo and Corsair 4gb ram... Tagan 650 and CM690...
> 
> i am presently working at stock speed... how much can i overclock and how to proceed with that




Excellent RIG< mention the GPU too.

And for Overclocking, see the first page of the thread, read and then ask further if there is some query.


----------



## ganeshravi (Dec 3, 2008)

^^lol... "saving electricity bill"... good one..... 

and any recomendations for a cheap water cooling kit ?


----------



## amitash (Dec 3, 2008)

^I would rather go for an air cooler kit like the TRUE at 2.5k rather than a cheap water cooler (which i think will be 4-6k)...The TRUEs performance is excelent and very competetive with cheap water coolers...I would suggest the TRUE.
BTW to disable speedstep, disable something called EIST on your motherboard...If the msi bios is familiar to mine you will probably find this under cell menu.
EDIT: @compaddict: why double post..or in this case quadruple post? just edit the last thread


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes it is advisable to not go for CHEAP water cooling kits(dunno, nxt day there mite be a mini flood in ur cabby lol)

PURE @ 2.5k is a tempting offer, another in the same range is Artic Freezer PRO which is a very good option.

I expected atupmerge, but only later did I come to know there were separate posts, didn't bother after that.


----------



## ajayashish (Dec 4, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> It's kk, leave it like that, saves ur electricity bill
> Nxt time don't OC till there, or buy a cheap watercooling kit or a powerful AIR cooler @ 2.5k
> 
> Excellent RIG< mention the GPU too.
> ...



i am using XFX 8200gt for now as i want to save some money and buy a better card... 

is there anyone with the same rig who have tried to overclock...


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 4, 2008)

No, ur rig is superb, I wud suggest save 10k and go for an HD4850 SONIC, else save 16.5k and get HD4870, I suggest the HD4870, and then u'll see the glory of games.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 5, 2008)

Over clocked 7200GS 
core mhz 450 to 630
memory mhz 530 to 900 
no heat issues(max 71¤) and stability probs
but no considerable perfomance rise only slight change
i know its a low end card so i was ready to burn it !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 5, 2008)

> i am using XFX 8200gt


Are u sure it isn't a 8500GT or 8600GT?



> Over clocked 7200GS
> core mhz 450 to 630
> memory mhz 530 to 900
> no heat issues(max 71¤) and stability probs
> ...



Dude, u can't just increase the speed to anywhere. Play a game and note the frames with FRAPS with default, then increase core by 50Mhz and Memory by another 50Mhz and then check.

Keep increasing till you see gains in frames per second. After a certain level, the Frames per second will start decreasing instead, that means u have reached the max limit of overclock. Go about 20Mhz both core and memory back from this "MAX" limit, and save the profile, and get gaming.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 5, 2008)

I hav tried the best.after 640 the system will be unstable so i reduced it to 630
in the case of memory
i tried even 980 but after that the system crashes when i try to load any game even told no gpu present so i fixed to 900
now i will try decreasing core mhz from 630


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah, keep decreasing till u see the top of the mountain, cuz aftr that, it's downhill


----------



## hellgate (Dec 6, 2008)

Benching results from my new rig:

Test Setup:
Core i7 920 @ 3.5Ghz on stock cooler
MSI X58 Eclipse
Transcend DDR3 1GB 1066 @ 1400 MHz (currently running 2 sticks,shall get the 3rd on Tuesday)
Palit HD4870 Sonic 512MB GDDR5
2x80GB in RAID0
CoolerMaster Extreme Powewr Duo 600W

All Benches run @ 3.5Ghz

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/861/353hw4.th.jpg

3DMark06 

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9257/3d35iz0.th.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 8, 2008)

Completely SUPER AWESOME, once u get one more HD4870 in the near future, I call this

FUTURE PROOF
and
arrey, tumhe toh pata hi hai iska RAW POWER


----------



## darklord (Dec 8, 2008)

If I may 

*Test Setup -
Intel C2D E8600
Foxconn MARS
Team Xtreem DDR2 667 CL3 1GB x 2
Copper Pot with DICE for CPU cooling
Corsair TX750
ATI Radeon 4850 CF / Gigabyte GTX280*

*Super Pi 32M*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6bf196e.jpg

*Super Pi 1M*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6b26ef8.jpg

*Hexus Pifast*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6cc0c60.jpg
*
Everest Memory Benchmark (555MHz 4-4-4-9)*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdc6d79fcb.jpg

*ATI 4850 Crossfire AM3*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd31bf168.jpg

*Gigabyte GTX280 AM3*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd335b02d.jpg

*3DM01*

*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_2493bdd328bd32.jpg

Cheers ! 
Darky


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 9, 2008)

U've got 2 HD4850s and a GTX280!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm stuck with a 6200TC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BTW, awesome benchies. E8600, seeing user venchies for first time, beauty CPU ain't it


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow nice 5.6Ghz!!...How stable is it?


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks
Well the 4850 were my friends.I sold mine 
GTX 280 was a test sample given to me by Gigabyte Rep in Pune.



amitash said:


> Wow nice 5.6Ghz!!...How stable is it?



Stability...hmm
Well since i was using DICE and LN2, there are limitations.For Pi its ok but not for 3D and hence 3D had to be run at a lower clock.

3D stable speed can be safely called as stable i think.


----------



## amitash (Dec 9, 2008)

How much did you have to fork out for LN2 and DICE


----------



## hellgate (Dec 9, 2008)

@darklord   how did ya manage to get the test sample from Gigabyte?


----------



## darklord (Dec 9, 2008)

amitash said:


> How much did you have to fork out for LN2 and DICE



Dry Ice is around 40/- per Kg.
LN2 is around 40-50 a Ltr. Can get cheaper.Problem is Dewar.No one rents and buying one will kill me.



hellgate said:


> @darklord   how did ya manage to get the test sample from Gigabyte?



I happen to know the Local distributor for Gigabyte cards very well and have been getting regular samples since some years now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 10, 2008)

U lucky brute, and 5.6Ghz nice, I mean I wud be happy if I got a 3.5Ghz+ rig, but this is what I call pushing to the limits.

====================================================================

*Okay, INTEL RELEASED Q8200 CPU some time back, lets see this OC result shall we:*

*www.hardware.info/en-US/extcontent...clocked_to_36Ghz_on_Biostar_TP45_Motherboard/

The result is a good 3.6Ghz which is quite Okay on AIR.


----------



## layzee (Dec 2, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> U lucky brute, and 5.6Ghz nice, I mean I wud be happy if I got a 3.5Ghz+ rig, but this is what I call pushing to the limits.
> 
> ====================================================================
> 
> ...



Getting 4 GHz on the Intel Q8x00 series is very difficult
For the Q8200 is very hard.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

layzee said:


> Getting 4 GHz on the Intel Q8x00 series is very difficult
> For the Q8200 is very hard.


What a . I just read the start of this thread. What a mega ultra rotfl. Some of the posts there are really funny.


----------



## layzee (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> What a . I just read the start of this thread. What a mega ultra rotfl. Some of the posts there are really funny.



Pardon me...   didn't get you man !!


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

You bumped this thread. It was lying idle for almost one year, before you brought it up again. Go to the first few pages, some of the posts are really funny.


----------



## layzee (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow said:


> You bumped this thread. It was lying idle for almost one year, before you brought it up again. Go to the first few pages, some of the posts are really funny.



LOL
I didn't see the dates 
Yeah some guys got in to a tussle over spamming and believing in other OCs


----------

